# sbcl-1.0.43.0,1



## jrm@ (Nov 3, 2010)

Hello,

I'm trying to build this port, but get the error below.  Any suggestions?  All dependencies are installed.

Thanks,

Joey


```
dot -Tcanon discriminating-functions.dot > discriminating-functions.txt
Warning: The use of "subgraph class", line 38, without a body is deprecated.
This may cause unexpected behavior or crash the program.
Please use a single definition of the subgraph within the context of
its parent graph "dfun"
Warning: The use of "subgraph class", line 39, without a body is deprecated.
This may cause unexpected behavior or crash the program.
Please use a single definition of the subgraph within the context of
its parent graph "dfun"
Warning: The use of "subgraph class", line 40, without a body is deprecated.
This may cause unexpected behavior or crash the program.
Please use a single definition of the subgraph within the context of
its parent graph "dfun"
Error: Could not find/open font
Error: Could not find/open font
Error: Could not find/open font
Error: Could not find/open font
Error: Could not find/open font
Error: Could not find/open font
Error: Could not find/open font
Error: Could not find/open font
Error: Could not find/open font
Error: Could not find/open font
Error: Could not find/open font
gmake: *** [discriminating-functions.txt] Error 1
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/sbcl.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/sbcl.
```


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 7, 2010)

With the help of the maintainer this problem has been solved.  It seems the graphics/graphviz port needs to be built with the PANGOCAIRO configuration option on.


----------

